# Anyone else ever shoot "graphlex" arrows?



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I remember having a set, but not being too impressed by them. Not much different from the old MicroFlite Fiberglass.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Never shot those but did shoot Micro-Flytes back in the day. They were heavy and made good hunting arrows. Still see some from time to time on the auction site.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Those things very nearly put Gordon Glass six feet under as a business- and yeah, I bought a dozen back in the day (circa 84) Easton had produced AC shafts a couple years before that but getting hold of those was impossible at the time unless your name was McKinney, Pace or Rabska


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Or "Stash". 

I had a set of those too. Memory is vague on those - I think I used them at the 1983 NAA Championships in Long Beach, but broke or lost a few and couldn't get any more. Still hate Larry Smith for not letting me have his - he had some in my spine but wasn't using them but I couldn't pry them out of his grubby paws.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

I think that it was around 1979 when i first tried them wasn't impressed. I think the first six lasted just a few days as all we did in those days was shoot at each others arrows and they were a little fragile. Went back to aluminums until the Bemans came out same issue broke them up fast.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yea, I remember them being heavy and slow and hard to tune. I switched back to my xx75 autumn orange pretty quick IIRC. 

John


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

nope, but I had yellow fibreglass and orange fibreglass arrows labeled as 1s 2s 3s. 
Shot JOAD shoots with them against black X7s. Tough to watch x7s scoring 6 gold ends on the line next to you.


----------



## Rolexdr (Jan 24, 2012)

We (dad and uncle) shot them a bit they still are at my dads I think


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Stash said:


> I remember having a set, but not being too impressed by them. Not much different from the old MicroFlite Fiberglass.


that was my first set of arrows-micro-Flite. I had some HERTERS glass arrows as well

Then I got a couple sets of the X7 (1816 IIRC) with Marco vanes and Bjorn Nocks I believe which I shot out of a Bear C handle with 38 pound limbs and a Omni-Jeffrey sight (the one that was designed for the C handle and mounted on the front of the riser and could be pivoted downward for longer distances)


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

John -

Actually still have a dozen. Interesting concept, carbon and all that, but unimpressive performance. 

I have the specs on them if any one is interested (also in my book).

Viper1 out.


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

I shot the original Graphlex shafts... they made them in dark gray-green before they made them in yellow. Someone mentioned Marco vanes, too, which I used at the time. 

Those were the days. I was in high school and I went through LOTS of arrows having as much fun as one can have with archery. I shot mostly wood arrows (Acme Premium, $120 per 1000!!!) with Marco vanes ($13 per 1000) from an Allen compound.

I shoot recurves and longbows now, mostly, but have a huge pile of old Allen bows and a few of my old cedars and Marco vanes around. Might have to dust some off and shoot a deer with them again for old-times sake!


----------



## clm2112 (Sep 16, 2013)

Neat seeing an ad for these from way back when. I still have 11 out of a dozen XT 17-6 (condemned one after it hit the steel rod in the target backstop.) Stripped the beat-up turkey feather fletchings off them last week. I might fletch them with vanes just for old-time sake. I've got no complaints with them, they survived 20 years of use and still look ready to shoot again. They can join the White Bear on the wall while I shoot Easton Platinums.


----------



## robin smith (Jun 6, 2011)

That was back in the day when I was only making $100/week and I think I remember them being like $65.00/6.
You could get game getters for $12.00/dz and xx75 for like $28.00/dz.
I remember those days and I wish I had stuck with archery. I jioned the army instead.LOL


----------



## BionikMan (Oct 23, 2011)

Love these arrows. Several months ago found someone who had a large stock of brand new 17-8 shafts available, and bought them all. At the moment I am shooting several older ones from the 80s, the tips of which were ruined, and cut down to 25" and used with an overdraw. Really nice. The rest, will use as necessary. By the way, I am a 30" draw, so the 25" is the shortest I ever shot, especially with the overdraw.
I do have some concern about the Graphlex arrows. I find them to be not quite as consistent in accuracy as the aluminum. I still shoot the Easton 2117s orange, and alternate between the two brands.


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

No Graphflex, but I still have some Microflites and Herters "Farbenglass" Same thing I think. I put Judo pts on and beat the crap out of them. They are tough.


----------



## Darryl Longbow (Apr 11, 2003)

Still have a few, they took a beating pretty well but were SLOW.


----------

